# Hypnosis RP? SFW



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

looking for an RP partner to do some clean hypnosis role play, if that is alright~


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a few questions to ask.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 26, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> I have a few questions to ask.


Yes?


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

Can I include some mild footplay in the RP once the character (preferably a girl) is asleep and under my control. By footplay, I mean massaging, tickling, maybe a little worshipping. But NOTHING involving footjobs or stuff like that.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 26, 2017)

What kind of hypnosis are you thinking? I may be interested


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> What kind of hypnosis are you thinking? I may be interested


A nice slow sexy induction with a pocket watch to put the girl to sleep and under my control. Then I'd like to play with her feet for a bit after she's under.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 26, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> A nice slow sexy induction with a pocket watch to put the girl to sleep and under my control. Then I'd like to play with her feet for a bit after she's under.



Oh, sorry, I was asking Kipekee. I should have quoted her to show it.


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh, now I feel stupid and like something was taken away from me.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 26, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> A nice slow sexy induction with a pocket watch to put the girl to sleep and under my control. Then I'd like to play with her feet for a bit after she's under.


*facepalm*
SFW means nothing sexual at all. That includes mild fetishes. no offense. 

And Frostbyte, I was thinking a simple arranged appointment between the hypnotist and the subject. I was thinking more realistic hypnosis with mild master-slave RP but not in a sexual way nessecarily. Simply put, the subject is having rough times and needs to relax/learn to trust. You can throw some other things in there if you'd like.


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

So I can't do it. Damn.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 26, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> So I can't do it. Damn.


Well I mean you could always start a new thread and find someone you're looking for.


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

I did earlier, but no one has replied yet.
forums.furaffinity.net: RP request


----------



## BBHaywood (Oct 26, 2017)

Is this still open? I'm up for a SFW MC RP.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 30, 2017)

Since when is hypnosis RPs ever clean? Unless it's more like dreams


----------



## BBHaywood (Oct 30, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Since when is hypnosis RPs ever clean? Unless it's more like dreams


Any RP can be clean if the role players respect each other's boundaries.


----------

